# Just wondering....



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

How many folks are not supporters yet depend on the reports here to find fish. I know that sounds snobish but I really have too much time on my hands. There has to be some kind of check and balance. How do you feel about this. Just think; For ten bucks you can join a fishing web-site where you pick up ideas, knowledge, and where to go info.

Seems like a small price to pay. Howw do you guys feel?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

There are about 2,000 P&S Members (66 pages times 30 per page). I could not find the listing of P&S Contributors, but it is very short - about
50 or so.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i've supported and bought merchandise.
but i still show up as a user.no biggie.
i'm sure flea has a lot of other things to worry 
about. dont know how often that list got updated?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I think most people would say "Why buy the cow when you're getting the milk for free".

It's not my website to sell, but I bet a "free" something with $20 contribution would go over pretty big. How about a members only area.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Members only section would be nice, but then again, Sand flea may need to go through another "upgrade" for that one, or at least a bottle of his favorite "adult beverage" with a good mixer.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Like I said the idle mind......*

I was just thinking about the good people I've met, the ideas I've capitalized on, and the "hot" spots of a reported nature. The next line in the comercial would read priceless.

Then I look at the work that our illustrious board master puts in and ........


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Your can never have too much idle time....*

But who would decide what when in the members only section and what went into the public section? Another area to maintain.

But I believe the reason Mr. Sand Flea create this WEB site was for Pier and Surf fishing people could share ideas.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I am not really even advocating the members only section, I have just seen it used as a tool to increase the % of members who pay on other sites. People feel like they are paying for something that they had no access to previously. Once they get inside, though, they may find nothing but inane drivel about nascar picks, bathroom habits and bra sizes, and be less likely to contribute in the future. Take it or leave it, just a thought.

I am definately a fan of "free gift" for becoming a member. Free T-shirt for a $25 donation for example.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

i just registered last week, i,ll probally subscribe in the fall when i do alot more shore fishing. i,ll probally be chatting alot more then


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'm still a P&S newbie, but I recognized the value of the group right away. That's why I sent in my $$ within the first week.

I hope others do the same. 
*It takes $$ to keep something like this going guys.*


my $$.02

BubbaBlue


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I was a supporter last year (I think $20) and had a miserable year fishing. This year I am just registered and caught my personal best Rockfish. You do the math.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

The bottom line we all have to remember, is that there are monetary costs involved in Sand flea keeping this site up and going, and ever improving, and "unreimbursed" labor costs, even though as he puts it "it is a labor of love". Me personally,I don't show up to find the current "hot spot", because most of the time I fish the areas I have fallen in love with (yeah, AI number one, but others at different times of the year), and fish caught or not, I can't remember not having a good time, including the old "tow off the beach, and then home", fishing trip with Hat and Fishon.

As with life, you get out of it what you put in, and if (the Big Guy, were to allow) Sand flea comes to realize he can't afford to, or is no longer willing to put in the time and effort to keep it going, we all end up losers (some with good friends made and many P&S memories), but nothing in life is free.

Personally, with one trip to AI, I could probably get a five plus year supporter status, and all know I make more than one per year. To boot, when I first arrived, there wasn't what I would consider "alot" of the sand stuff, or AI (anyone can correct me if I am wrong, it wouldn't be the first time and won't be the last), but I would hope if I turned even one P&S supporter onto the fishing at AI, or just the simple peace, quiet, solitude and beauty of the place, he or she would realize the $20.00 spent here was more than worth it.

Guess I have rambled enough, so, in closing, Thanks Matt.  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

*Yeah ...*

I would support but I am a minor. I will try and talk to my dad maybe he will let me use the credit card or somethin


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Give me my old screen name back and I'll gladly give $20.00. Until then.....  

Catman.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just think of it this way just a little help go a long way I'm sure Sandflea doesn't want to charge but sites like this are not free and if everyone doesn't do there part we might lose this site someday so guys let think about the long term.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

It turns in to a little over a nickel a day. Cheap. And right now, I haven't seen any ads up on the website. I'm sure the money helps SandFlea pay for the infrastructure and the bill for increased bandwidth. With more users that access the site, it uses more bandwidth, and it costs more to run the site. I know that I support, but ultimately it's SandFlea's choice to make the site exclusive only to paying members. If he doesn't have a problem with some people not contributing, then there really isn't. I don't feel like I've been scoffed of $20, I've learned some valuable info here, even from non paying members. Should a problem arise with funds for the site, I'm sure he'd put up a message asking for a little help.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I think that in order to view our reports 
that you should be a registered user. I am 
tired of meeting folks who just read fishing 
reports from the P&S board, but are not 
registered. Just my opinion.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I think Mo has the right idea.*

By promoting the sale of useful, quality merchandise, bearing his logo, he makes it possible for anyone, no matter what their financial condition, to support his forum, while buying necessarry personal items.

Sand Flea has a lot of very nice* P&S Gear *available, but I think he's way too shy about promoting the sale of these items.

Americans, who were raised on television style advertising, expect to be "hit over the head" with available products.

On this site, you've got to go looking for them.

And people just don't think about doing that.

I think some kind of "Buy X amount of P&S Gear and automatically become a Supporter," deal would be very attractive to registered users and lurkers.

And getting that logo seen on the piers and in the tackle shops, can only help the cause.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Might even be worthwhile to supporters. Pay for his stuff, and let him make some money, free advertising and at X dollars in profits, "free" supporter status.

Personally, the money I spent to become a supporter, has paid me back, with some fine fishing companions, and more importantly a couple of very dear friends. Too me, priceless, and the fishing reports are OK too  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

